# Buck and doe pen size questions.



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm starting to draw up plans for a new barn and fencing layout since we are moving in late spring next year. I have about almost 2 acres for the goats at the new place. (not really an upgrade lol) I want a pen off the main barn for my does so I can keep them in there for a few days and turn them out into the pasture. I sold some does but I have 5 and of course all are pregnant so I might be retaining some does. And I will also be building a buck pen. After selling off my bucks I only a have one left but I will be getting 2 or 3 more after we move in and get settled. How big should each pen be and how big of a shelter should I build for the buck pen? I also have 2 great pyrenees who jump my pens now to see the bucks so they will be sleeping where ever they feel like lol. Also I haven't talk to any of the neighbors yet but right across from where we will be moving to is a huge cattle farm. I'm guessing that I will be having coyote problems?? Or do they not bother to much with cattle?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We have no coyote problems with my dad's cattle. But that can also be because most of the neighbors have dogs. I have actually never seen them within a mile from my dad's but I know they are in the area.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Depending in how you will be using it (as a dry lot all winter? Only to close them in for vaccine day? Closed in every night & on rainy days?) I would say you want about 30x30' minimum outdoor space attached to the doe barn and at least 20'x20' attached to the buck barn/shed/shelter.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll be using it to keep the does in so the bucks can have time out in the pasture or it have a large amount of does I want bred I can run the bucks with them and lock the rest up.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Size can vary with breeds, size and number of animals. My inside pen is 15x20 for the does with an always open door to the outside. I have anywhere from 5 standard adult does to 11 adults and any number of kids.

My buck inside pen is 15 x 5 and is 6 feet high. The outside pen is 50 x 36 with a run in for non-winter weather.


----------

